# Last P-dog Trip of the Year (PORN ADDED)



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well we did our last trip of the year yesterday and I have to say Wyoming was just spectacular. The temps were perfect and the wind ....... well there wasn't any :shock: . After making sure the guns were on we started shooting about 10:00'ish and didn't stop till 4:30. The guns on the trip were a Savage in .223 , Remington .243 Custom (more on this rifle in a second) and a Cooper Phoneix in .204. We had just worked up a load for the Savage the day before and my buddy was very happy with the results. He had been shooting factory loads and getting little if any performance. We settled on a Hornady V-max 55 grn bullet pushed by Win. 748 powder and he was able to start putting the hurt on dogs at the 300+ mark. He is now sold on reloading and can't wait to set up his own equipment.
Ah, the .243. Yes it is a old 700 action that was a .243 Varmint Special. And no I never had a premature ignition. :lol: :O•-: o-|| I shot out the barrel about 2 years ago and decided to have my first custom build. My first thought were to have the gun built around the 58 grn. V-max bullet. After talking to the Gunsmith (recommended by numerouse Deputy Sheriffs) he convinced me on building the rifle to shoot the big A-max 105's or the Sierra 107's. He blue printed and trued the action. Put in a Sako extractor, installed a Rock Creek heavy barrel 26"s at 8.5 twist. He also put in a new factory Remington trigger and set it around 1.5 pounds. He didn't want to go any lower. The rifle is topped off with a Leupold 8.5x25. The stock is the Choate Ultimate Sniper (I fell in love with this stock on my Savage .223 Police Sniper). Some people love the stock and others hate it, but for me it fits just perfect. The gun was on yesterday and it did very well. 
The Cooper.... well it's a Cooper. Very accurate. It is topped off with the Weaver T36. Yup thats right. A straight 36 power scope. I'm shooting the Hornady V-max 32 grn. bullet pushed by Hodgdon H322 powder. The rifle is a pleasure to shoot. My only issue is the 36 power scope. I think I can shoot out to a thousand yards. :lol: 
We had just enough dogs out to keep us busy for a wonderfull day of shooting. I'm sorry to see the winter quickly approaching and I'm already looking forward to next year. 
Now off to the reloading bench for the winter.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

Sounds like a blast! Any pics?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

Sorry no pics. I don't do well with a camera and I won't post trophy shots of a P-dog hammered by a .243. -)O(- :O>>:


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

ha ha. I was more thinking of the gun. I haven't seen very man mounted p-dogs come to think of it.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*



Stellarmike said:


> ha ha. I was more thinking of the gun. I haven't seen very man mounted p-dogs come to think of it.


It's hard to mount a red mist!  :twisted: 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

Coopers and savages are great, aren't they. I'd really like to see a little 243 gun porn right now. You know how they say a picture is worth a thousand words? Well start talkin'!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

Sounds like a neat custom-built gun.

So you drive through Evingston and don't even stop for coffee!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*



wyogoob said:


> Sounds like a neat custom-built gun.
> 
> So you drive through Evingston and don't even stop for coffee!!!


 Uh Hummmmm. I think you ditched me. We stopped at JB's for breakfast and you were not there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

yeah, yeah, yeah

I was in Illinoise, Illinoize, Ellennoy.....out east.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

Per your request. Here's some porn. Dang it actually worked. Enjoy.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Last P-dog Trip of the Year*

That, my friend, is an awesome rig! I really like the stock.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I appreciate the pics! That is awesome!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the post Al, sounds like a great way to end the season.

Glad to hear your friend ended up finding a load that worked well for him. There's nothing worse than not getting the performance you expect from expensive factory loads.

That .243 of yours sure looks like a mighty fun rifle to shoot. Maybe I missed your post on having it built, but I would love to learn more from you on it. How long did it take before it was finished? How are the groups? Etc...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's sexy buddy. What's the rate of twist?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8.5 twist Built around the bigger 6MM Bullets (Hornady 105 or Sierra 107). I wanted it in the standard caliber. My original thoughts were to shoot the 58 grn. V-max. I let the Gunsmith convince me to go to the larger bullets for more distance. Just a little more work to get the most accuracy I can get out of her. Still have to free float the barrel and start all over again playing with the powder charges (powders and weights). Hope to have it all ready to go by next year. This has been one long process. :roll: 

Although I was very happy with its performance last week on the shoot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooh, 8.5 huh. That ought keep the wobble outta those heavier bullets. I have a 9.25. It doesn't like anything under 85 grains......but I haven't tried all that many recipes for this .243.


----------

